# Is it ok to spray herbicides on wet plants?



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Hi guys just a quick question. I can't seem to get any days without a good breeze so I was hoping I could spray in morning before wind picks up. Actually hoping to do about 10am this morning. We had a light shower last evening, but I got a get this 2,4D on uncounted of my 30day harvest restrictions. Thanks


----------



## bluefarmer

I wouldn't let that stop me, but if it was me I would go to church this morning then late this evening about 5 go spray


----------



## rajela

A prefer to spray early in the morning but I will also spray late in the evening I never spray during the middle of the day.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Chance of showers this evening and 15-25mph for wind.


----------



## mlappin

Plants need to be dry enough for the herbicide to stick instead of mixing with the dew and running off.

Don't need to be bone dry but if you walk across your yard and your shoes get soaked we don't start.


----------



## endrow

mlappin said:


> Plants need to be dry enough for the herbicide to stick instead of mixing with the dew and running off.
> 
> Don't need to be bone dry but if you walk across your yard and your shoes get soaked we don't start.


Yes I agree damp vegetation no problem but if soaking wet you will lose herbicide threw dilution or run off . Air Inducted Nozzle's will allow you to spray with some wind


----------



## rajela

endrow said:


> Yes I agree damp vegetation no problem but if soaking wet you will lose herbicide threw dilution or run off . Air Inducted Nozzle's will allow you to spray with some wind


It will still kill just a little slower.


----------



## Vol

Double up on surfactant if it is really wet and it will help tremendously.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I sprayed 2 years ago on dew covered grass and weeds. Results were not that good.


----------



## mlappin

We have enough acres to cover we start in the morning and run till late afternoon. Another thing and especially this year, if the temp starts to drop a bunch in the afternoon, quit. Cold slows down uptake of the chemical, then if the dew sets hard results may suffer.


----------



## haybaler101

Start in morning as dew is drying up, run all day and quit at least an hour before dew returns. Only spray when temp is above 60. I sprayed Saturday with 15 mph wind and gusts over 20. I do not like too, but I was using AI nozzles and drift control agent at double strength. Actually, one of the worst conditions for drift is hot, humid, and no wind.


----------



## mlappin

Another reason we are so behind on spraying burndown this spring, low temps. Thats about the only time we have been able to spray this spring if the winds are only between 15-20 mph, been a lot windier than that most days it seems.

My outdoor wood boiler is still running, can't recall ever having a fire in it this far into May.


----------



## Bonfire

haybaler101 said:


> Start in morning as dew is drying up, run all day and quit at least an hour before dew returns. Only spray when temp is above 60. I sprayed Saturday with 15 mph wind and gusts over 20. I do not like too, but I was using AI nozzles and drift control agent at double strength. Actually, one of the worst conditions for drift is hot, humid, and no wind.


My last restricted use class talked about inversions. Very small droplets will actually rise and travel good distances under the inversion condition.


----------

